# Samsung TV Capacitors Help



## Protokletos (May 20, 2015)

My TV has been having trouble turning on over the last few months. I'm pretty sure it's the capacitors that are the problem, but I won't be able to open the TV to check them until I get some help from a friend in a few weeks. I would like to have the replacement capacitors ready for him when he comes over, but I have no idea which ones to buy? I have a 39' LED 1080p Samsung TV. The model number is UN39EH5003FXZC. Could anybody tell me what type of capacitors that I should order? 

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically you open the device and look for visible signs the capacitors are faulty. They sometimes fail without any visible signs, but most often there will be signs they are failing.

As for actual parts, I don't know.


----------



## Protokletos (May 20, 2015)

JimE said:


> Typically you open the device and look for visible signs the capacitors are faulty. They sometimes fail without any visible signs, but most often there will be signs they are failing.
> 
> As for actual parts, I don't know.


Thanks for your reply. 

I see that on Amazon people sell cheap sets of about 100 TV capacitors with a number of different types among them. I wonder if I got that would there be a good chance that the right ones would be among them? I wonder how many different types of TV capacitors there are?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Protokletos and welcome to TSF :wave:

There's thousands of 'em, all with different values and voltages. Unless you know what the particular capacitor-value is (in microfarads uF), along with the voltage, fitting a wrong one can destroy the TV. The capacitance has to be exact, but the replacement can have a higher voltage rating, though never lower than what's printed on the old one.


----------



## Protokletos (May 20, 2015)

WereBo said:


> Hi Protokletos and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> There's thousands of 'em, all with different values and voltages. Unless you know what the particular capacitor-value is (in microfarads uF), along with the voltage, fitting a wrong one can destroy the TV. The capacitance has to be exact, but the replacement can have a higher voltage rating, though never lower than what's printed on the old one.


Thanks for your reply. :smile: I didn't realize there were so many different kinds of capacitors, and the destruction that would be caused by using the wrong ones!

BTW, I emailed Samsung in order to ask them what type of capacitors my TV used, and they told me they didn't know. :banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Protokletos said:


> Thanks for your reply. :smile: I didn't realize there were so many different kinds of capacitors, and the destruction that would be caused by using the wrong ones!
> 
> BTW, I emailed Samsung in order to ask them what type of capacitors my TV used, and they told me they didn't know. :banghead:


I doubt anyone you could reach via email or phone (ie: support), have any access or information regarding internal hardware. When a set needs that type of repair, they refer you to a service center.


----------

